# Hapkido Video Clips!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 11, 2007)

Enjoy.

[yt]K-VtGdSZ4MI&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]fBKnrmUQqqM&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 11, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> [yt]K-VtGdSZ4MI&mode=related&search[/yt]
> 
> [yt]fBKnrmUQqqM&mode=related&search[/yt]


 
I really enjoyed that second video, and the form at the end was most interesting...
--josh


----------

